# Ultra HD Fernseher



## TheGamerzZ (6. September 2013)

Hi,
Ich hab gesehen das die Hersteller schon anfangen die Preise für UHD-Fernseher zu senken. Beispielsweise den hier 55 
55 Zoll und 5000€ sind zwar immer noch krass und zu Teuer, aber vor ca. 1 Jahr hat so ein Fernseher noch das doppelte gekostet. Glaubt ihr so welche Fernseher kommen auch in 46 Zoll und wann sind die Preise auf normalen Niveau? Ich rede von nicht mehr als 2000€. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2013)

Leider hat von uns niemand eine funktionierende Glaskugel und weiß damit auch nicht was in Zukunft passiert.

Ich persönlich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich dass großartig Geräte unter 50 Zoll erscheinen weil man dort die 4K Auflösung nicht wirklich benötigt (es sei denn man sitzt nur 2m vom TV weg^^).

Wie lange es dauert bis die Dinger bezahlbar sind kann wie gesagt keiner sagen - wenn man sich aber ansieht wie viel Prozent der Deutschen wissen dass es überhaupt etwas über dem gehypten FullHD gibt und wenn man dann noch betrachtet wo wir beim Material eigentlich sind (HD-TV ist in Deutschland noch immer 720p, FullHD gibts fast nur per BluRay) und der Umstieg auf "echtes" FullHD noch nicht mal vollzogen geschweige denn UHD überhaupt am Start ist würde ich behaupten das dauert noch viele Jahre.

Vielleicht kann man 2015 oder 2016 schon Fernseher mit UHD für 2000€ kaufen (obwohl die Nachfrage extrem gering sein wird) - bis man einen echten nutzen von der 4K Auflösung hat, also 4K im TV ausgestrahlt wird und der nachfolger der BluRay flächendeckend verfügbar ist wirds mindestens 2020.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

Die  Herstellung von 4k Panels ist kaum teurer als die gleich großer mit Full-HD, mit HDMI 2.0 wird sich auch 4k durchsetzen.

4k TVs werden allerdings noch etwas länger deutlich teurer sein als vergleichbare Full-HD Geräte, das hat natürlich vor allem produkpolitische Gründe.


----------



## crae (6. September 2013)

Produktpolitisch? Was genau meinst du denn damit, das finde ich sehr allgemein. Ich denke auch wie alk, dass es einfach noch nicht richtig angekommen ist. Außerdem wie gesagt wir senden mit 720p/1080i, da müsste sich 99 Prozent der Bevölkerung neue hw anschaffen, was besonders in einem frühen Stadium der Technik sehr teuer wird.

mfg, crae


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich dass großartig Geräte unter 50 Zoll erscheinen weil man dort die 4K Auflösung nicht wirklich benötigt (es sei denn man sitzt nur 2m vom TV weg^^).


 
Also je nach Game tue ich das wenn ich mal auf der PS3 zocke


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

> Produktpolitisch? Was genau meinst du denn damit, das finde ich sehr allgemein.


 
Die Hersteller wollen durch den Mehrwert 4k ihre Gewinnspannen wieder anheben.


----------



## crae (6. September 2013)

Hmm stimmt sonst wären sie ja blöd. Dann dürfte dass ja noch lange dauern, denn bis hd mal als veraltet abgestempelt wird dauerts noch, schade.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. September 2013)

4K ist zurzeit unnötig und wird bis 2015 sich nicht viel verkaufen das könnt ihr mir Glauben

Und selbstverständlich kommen auch 40 Zöller mit 4K


----------



## rumor (6. September 2013)

Es wird wohl kaum 40 Zoll Geräte mit 4K Auflösung geben, jedenfalls die ersten 5 Jahre nicht. Kleine HD Geräte kamen auch erst in den letzten Jahren in Mode.

Der Ursprungsgedanke war ja noch größere Monitore zu bauen, nicht kleinere. 
Wenn ihr mich fragt ist das alles nur wieder Geldschinderei. Vor kurzem war's noch 3D, jetzt wird 4k gehypt. Jedesmal neue Hardware, anfangs kaum Quellen und n bescheidenes P/L verhältniss. Dazu kommt noch das ich immernoch für die meisten HD Programme extra Zahlen muss.
Die sollten lieber ihre Forschung in gute Bildqualität stecken, da hat der Nutzer mehr von.
Die aktuellen FULL HD fertigungslinien sind bekanntlich bereits von den Firmen abgeschrieben weshalb wir die letzten 2 Jahre einen enormen Preisverfall beobachten durften. Leider wurde die Qualität nicht im gleichen Maß gesteigert.

Gruss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2013)

Sieht zwar nett aus das Bild und ein paar Filme mit 4k Upscaling hatte ich auch schon gesehen nur mir fehlt da was an zu vielen Stellen wie den Preis natürlich auch. Ich glaube die Preise werden sich wohl noch ein Jahr auf dem Niveau bewegen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. September 2013)

32 Zoll Full hd gabs schon vor 2009 sogar vor 2008


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

Die Frage ist aber auch warum man überhaupt einen so kleinen TV haben wollen sollte.

Als klassischer Wohnzimmer Heimkino-TV sind meiner Meinung nach je nach Sitzanordnung auch mit Full-HD nur Diagonalen von 1,5m aufwärts sinnvoll wenn man es sich leisten kann.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. September 2013)

Für mich ist es eh wenn überhaupt ab 46 Zoll sinnvoll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> 32 Zoll Full hd gabs schon vor 2009 sogar vor 2008



Die waren aber meist im Verhältnis arg teuer da oft nur die Top Modelle es boten.

Ja die berühmte Größe, aber mit 40" könnte man je nach Ansprüche noch leben. Ich habe mich vorerst dagegen entschieden und lege lieber noch eine Ehrenrunde mit bewährter Technik ein, mir sind einfach 2 Mille aufwärts für kurzlebige Jubelelektronik zu teuer auch wenn Receiver und BR Player schon alles quasi unterstützen


----------



## dragonlort (7. September 2013)

Sovie ich gehört habe. Fängt sky bald mit 4k an fragt mich aber nicht wann und wo ich das gelesen habe. Ich glaube Grobi.tv hat das mal erwähnt bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## rumor (7. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber auch warum man überhaupt einen so kleinen TV haben wollen sollte.
> 
> Als klassischer Wohnzimmer Heimkino-TV sind meiner Meinung nach je nach Sitzanordnung auch mit Full-HD nur Diagonalen von 1,5m aufwärts sinnvoll wenn man es sich leisten kann.



Soweit, so richtig .
Ich Sitz vor 55zoll mit ca 3, Metern Abstand. Zum zocken kann ich problemlos näher ran 
Aber ne höhere Auflösung Brauch ich bei der Größe nicht.

Um ehrlich zu sein wollte ich kein kleineres Gerät mehr haben.
4k ist ein Zwischenschritt wie damals HDready Geräte. 
Bei mir bleibts auch bei meinem Geliebten Toshi, solange bis es ordentliche OLED Geräte gibt, oder er den Geist aufgibt. Bin mir da noch nicht sicher was wohl zu erst passiert.


----------



## addicTix (7. September 2013)

Wie ist da eigentlich die Bildqualität bei so einem 4K ?
Es gibt ja noch nicht viel 4K Content. Wenn ich mir jetzt auf einem 4K 55" Fernseher eine Full HD Blu Ray anschaue bei einem Abstand von ca. 2-3 Metern, sieht das Bild beim 4K sehr viel besser und schärfer aus als es bei einem normalen Full HD Fernseher wäre ?


----------



## crae (7. September 2013)

@weezer: Jo da kommt es eben auf die Entfernung und die Größe des TVs an. Ansonsten hat die Bildqualität mit der Auflösung nicht direkt zu tun. Sprich wenn du 3,5m von einem hd-Fernseher weg sitzt, der die selben Spezifikationen (außer Auflösung) hat wie ein 4k-Fernseher, von dem du dann nur 2m wegsitzt, schaut es eigentlich gleich aus, eben mit der Ausnahme, dass du in 4k größer gehen kannst, bei selbem Sitzabstand. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Wie ist da eigentlich die Bildqualität bei so einem 4K ?
> Es gibt ja noch nicht viel 4K Content. Wenn ich mir jetzt auf einem 4K 55" Fernseher eine Full HD Blu Ray anschaue bei einem Abstand von ca. 2-3 Metern, sieht das Bild beim 4K sehr viel besser und schärfer aus als es bei einem normalen Full HD Fernseher wäre ?



Wenn der BR Player 4k Up Scaling bietet hat man quasi das Feeling, so ähnlich müsste es dann beim TV Programm sein wenn es entsprechend hochgepumpt wird.


----------



## JackOnell (7. September 2013)

Ich denke das es noch etwas dauern wird bis man richtig was von dem 4k hat und ich denke das es ohne Geräte die

Upscalen können das Bild nicht so toll aussehen wird


----------



## soth (7. September 2013)

Naja, Upscaling ist immer so eine Sache...
On-the-fly sind die Ergebnisse meistens eher mau, mit einem Haufen Zeit beim Encoding kann und sieht es zwar in einigen Fällen gut aus, in den meisten Fällen ist das Ergebnis aber ernüchternd und an echtes Material in der upgescalten Auflösung kommt es sowieso nicht annähernd heran.
Da "FHD"-Material ohne Scaling pixelgenau auf 4K-TVs abgespielt werden kann, gibt es kein Schärfeverlust, ist also überhaupt kein Problem.

Die ersten (und vor allem die billigen Modelle) sollen aber ein vergleichsweise schlechtes Panel haben, Bildpunkte sind eben einfach nur die halbe Miete...


----------



## rumor (7. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Die ersten (und vor allem die billigen Modelle) sollen aber ein vergleichsweise schlechtes Panel haben, Bildpunkte sind eben einfach nur die halbe Miete...



Womit wir wieder zu nem Hauptproblem kommen : die wenigsten haben mal einen richtig guten und sauber eingestellten TV gesehen. Die laufen dran vorbei, sehen wie toll grell der ist und wie scharf, auch wenn man 1/2 Meter davor steht, und Bums wird 4k zur neuen Welle.

Ich denke (Glaskugel an) das 4 k Inhalte noch sehr lange auf sich warten lassen und das wir jetzt erstmal noch ne Welle überdimensionaler Smartphones in Form von Smart TV ertragen müssen. Irgendwann danach wird sich vielleicht mal eine Technik durchsetzten ohne bewegungsunscharfe, bescheidener Ausleuchtung und all den anderen netten Problemen die uns Flats gebracht haben. (Glaskugel aus)


----------



## soth (7. September 2013)

4K Inhalt gefällig 
TimeScapes - Buy the Movie
Gibt es seit 2012.

Mitte nächsten Jahres soll in Japan die Ausstrahlung von 4K im Fernsehen starten, ich warte gespannt auf die ersten Caps. 
Mal schauen ob schon H265 zum Einsatz kommen wird und wie es um die Bitrate, sowie Bildqualität steht.

Mit der breiteren Verfügbarkeit von 4K TVs -also irgendwann nach Verabschiedung von HDMI 2.0- rechne ich ebenfalls mit mehr Material für den Consumermarkt.
Die Ausleuchtungsprobleme werden mit den LED-TVs hoffentlich (komplett) verschwinden, Blur... mal schauen


----------



## Rizoma (7. September 2013)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr so welche Fernseher kommen auch in 46 Zoll und wann sind die Preise auf normalen Niveau? Ich rede von nicht mehr als 2000€. Vielen Dank!



Hisense LTDN50XT880 126 cm (50 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A (Ultra HD, 600Hz SMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+, Smart TV, HbbTV, WLAN) silber/schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

da hast du einen der deine Ansprüche erfüllen sollte


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> 4K Inhalt gefällig
> TimeScapes - Buy the Movie
> Gibt es seit 2012.


 
Das wird lustig... volle UHD-Quali: 330 GB


----------



## crae (7. September 2013)

Wie ist denn das möglich ich meine teil das mal durch 4 haste 80 gb, welcher full-hd Film hat 80gb? Naja wie man sieht gibt es aber auch 4k-Versionen mit 25 gb, was realistischer anmutet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Da muss der Chip im TV aber dann ordentlich rechnen, alles auf Blu Ray ist ja nur Upscaling 4K. Hatte die Filme ja schon in den Fingern


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2013)

Die 330GB Version ist *nicht* UHD sondern "Kino-4k" nach dem DCI Standard.

Die ineffizeinte Komprimierung die dort verwendet wird (Motion JPEG 2000) und auch die hohe Farbtiefe (12Bit) sowie die im Vergleich zu UHD (3840x2160) noch höhere Auflösung (4096x2304) sorgen für die große Datenmenge.

In normalem H264 UHD hat der Film nur 21GB, in Blu-Ray Full-HD 17GB.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (7. September 2013)

Also Oblivion hatte 60 Minuten Aufnahme 1 TB ca


----------



## rumor (8. September 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Also Oblivion hatte 60 Minuten Aufnahme 1 TB ca



Auflösung? Framerate? Wahrscheinlich unkomprimiert? Welches Format überhaupt?
So eine Aussage hat leider wenig sinnvolle Information ohne nähere Angaben.


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2013)

Vermutlich 4096x2160 mit 24fps in Motion-JPEG 2000, eventuell+ Audio.

Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich das 60min ein TB verbrauchen.


----------



## blackout24 (8. September 2013)

Tears of Steel | Mango Open Movie Project Hier gibts auch ein kostenlosen 4K Film zum runterladen.


----------



## soth (8. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird lustig... volle UHD-Quali: 330 GB


 Es sind keine 330GB, warum der auf einer 330GB HDD ausgeliefert wird... 
Die technischen Spezifikationen sind ja einsehbar: TimeScapes - Editions


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. September 2013)

rumor schrieb:


> Auflösung? Framerate? Wahrscheinlich unkomprimiert? Welches Format überhaupt?
> So eine Aussage hat leider wenig sinnvolle Information ohne nähere Angaben.



Ruhig ruhig .. Hier paar Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rumor (8. September 2013)

Also Rohmaterial. Da wurderts mich nicht allzu sehr. 

Das ist aber nicht im entferntesten mit nem Film zu vergleichen der Zuhause abgespielt werden soll.

@superwip : wird heute nicht alles schon HFR gedreht?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. September 2013)

Ja und ? Trotzdem hat Oblivion das beste Bild bis jetzt was es jemals gab auf Blu Ray 

Es geht bloß darum wie es aufgenommen wurde und der Film wurde bestmöglichst aufgenommen


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2013)

> @superwip : wird heute nicht alles schon HFR gedreht?


 
Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## rumor (8. September 2013)

Doof... Naja, man soll ja nicht zu viel auf einmal erwarten 


@Taylor:  die Bildqualität hat nur bedingt etwas mit der Datenrate zu tun, wenn die Auflösung immer gleich ist. Da hat's dann mehr mit hell/dunkel usw zu tun.
Das die Sony Kameras gut sind kann ich jetzt weder bestätigen noch entkräften, ich arbeite nunmal nicht dort wo solche Monster eingesetzt werden.
Aber ich kann dir sagen das bereits crank 2 in 4k gedreht wurde 

Ob der Film jetzt gut aussieht oder nicht kommt viel auf Linse, Nachbearbeitung usw. an, die Tatsache das etwa 20GB/Sek. Aufgenommen werden ist bei 4k immer gleich.

Zu guter Letzt hilft natürlich auch ne gute Regie, Produzent und ein Kameramann der sein Handwerk versteht.

Also, nix für ungut, aber die Aussage das ein Film Große Datenraten aufweist ist kein Merkmal oder Ergebnis eines guten Bildes.


Gruss


----------



## crae (8. September 2013)

@Superwip: Was hat den UHD für ne Farbtiefe?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> @Superwip: Was hat den UHD für ne Farbtiefe?



12 Bit wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2013)

Ist nicht fest definiert. Üblich sind wohl nur 8, mehr ist optional.


----------



## soth (8. September 2013)

UHD ist ja nur eine "Auflösung"...
Bei DCP sind aber 12bit "vorgeschrieben".


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2013)

Wobei DCI einen XYZ-CIE Farbraum verwendet. Dieser wird vor dem Abspielen in einen 14Bit RGB Farbraum umgerechnet.


----------



## crae (9. September 2013)

Verschlechtert sich durch das umwandeln die Qualität?


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2013)

Jein.

Würde man von einem 12Bit CIE Farbraum in einen 12Bit RGB Farbraum umwandeln dann ja, so aber, mit der  Umwandlung von 12 nach 14 Bit aber nicht. Warum man überhaupt einen CIE Farbraum nutzt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2013)

Was ist den der derzeitige Standard? Ich hab hier nämlich Encodes, die liegen in 8bit und 10bit vor.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. "BL4CK_92 hat LESEN erlernt."


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2013)

Auf Blu-Rays hat man nur 8Bit, man kann aber diese aber am PC oder mit einem Videoprozessor im Player, AVR oder TV hochrechnen und mehr Farben interpolieren.


----------



## soth (9. September 2013)

Standard von/bei was?
Fernsehen, DVD, Blu-Ray, Kameras,Digitalkino,... ?


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2013)

Blu-Rays


----------



## soth (9. September 2013)

Das war eigentlich an BL4CK gerichtet ^^.


----------



## loltheripper (9. September 2013)

Würde mir gerne den hier leisten nur lieder importiert keiner Seiki nach Deutschland.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2013)

Als PC Monitor?

Die ideale Sitzentfernung bei einem 4k Monitor dieser Große ist nur etwa 1m.

Beim Einsatz als PC Monitor würde ich aber in jedem Fall ein Modell wählen das mit 60Hz angesteuert werden kann wenn er auch zum Spielen genutzt werden soll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2013)

Es waren Blu-Rays gemeint. Aber ich hab Encodes (Urlaubsfilm von nem Kumpel) und die liegen in 10Bit vor. Aber ich hab leider keine Ahnung worums da geht, ist ja aber auch nicht topicrelevant .


----------



## loltheripper (9. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Als PC Monitor?
> 
> Die ideale Sitzentfernung bei einem 4k Monitor dieser Große ist nur etwa 1m.
> 
> Beim Einsatz als PC Monitor würde ich aber in jedem Fall ein Modell wählen das mit 60Hz angesteuert werden kann wenn er auch zum Spielen genutzt werden soll.


 Nein, nicht als PC-monitor bin mit meinen 2560x1440 pixeln noch ziemlich zufrieden. Als Fernseher hat er zwar noch keinen so großen nutzen aber zum rum prollen reichts


----------



## Lightfire (10. September 2013)

4K mag super sein, aber völlig Unnötig wenn man es nicht nutzen kann. Die sind grad noch dabei Filme von DVD auf Blu ray zu trimmen, wo einige ganz klar Durchfallen Bild und Ton technisch, jetzt fangen sie mit 4K an auf das dass ganze wieder von vorn los geht weil man dann auch die Filme in 4K möchte (vom Pro7 und Co.) mal abgesehen. Also sollten sie schon mal anfangen die alten sachen aufzuhübschen damit man dann auch Jurassic Park in 4K genissen kann, hat schon lange genug gedauert bis der auf BD erschienen ist, gut Star Wars lohnt sich inzwischen richtig, die wievielte Fassung wäre das dann? die 20te? da macht es ein mehr oder weniger den Kohl nicht dicke 
Meiner meinung nach sollten sie mal erstmal das drum herum anbieten können bevor sie mit 4K anfangen, weil dann wenn 4K irgendwann mal da ist kommt wohl 5K und das ganze geht wieder von vorn Los


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. September 2013)

Seh ich genau so 4K kommt viel zu früh frühestens 2015 viele BluRays haben nicht 100% rausgeholt und aus 1080p ebenfalls da sollten die noch etwas mehr Zeit in die aktuelle TV Generation stecken sprich weniger Verbrauch noch dünner noch besseres Bild sonst was


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2013)

Zuerst muss die Hardware her, dann der Content, das war schon immer so. Wer sich heute noch keinen überteuerten 4k TV kaufen will wird ja nicht dazu gezwungen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. September 2013)

War klar das jetzt sone Antwort kommt kaufst du dir ein 4K TV?


----------



## rumor (10. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zuerst muss die Hardware her, dann der Content, das war schon immer so. Wer sich heute noch keinen überteuerten 4k TV kaufen will wird ja nicht dazu gezwungen.



Leider wahr, aber hoffentlich dauerts nicht wieder so lange wie bei HDTV, das ist immernoch nicht wirklich da 

Wie immer werden erstmal die Enthusiasten abkassiert, dann kommen die Trendsetter, dann die ganzen anderen... Und das funktioniert immer


----------



## soth (10. September 2013)

Tja, nur Deutschland hat immer noch kein richtiges HDTV, andere Länder sind uns da -wie beim Breitbandinternet- weit vorraus


----------



## rumor (10. September 2013)

Woanders ist es auch normal Pay-tv zu nutzen.

Aber ich gebe dir recht, wir sind durch unsere Struktur schon etwas hinten dran.


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2013)

> War klar das jetzt sone Antwort kommt kaufst du dir ein 4K TV?


 
Eines Tages vielleicht.

Zur Zeit bin ich eher an einem 4k Bildschirm interessiert.


----------



## crae (11. September 2013)

Um noch was einzuwerfen: Der Seiki hat (laut Rezenssion) einen hohen InputLag und übertragt - wie könnte es anders sein - nur über hdmi 1.4, also 30 fps maximal in 4k.


----------



## loltheripper (11. September 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Um noch was einzuwerfen: Der Seiki hat (laut Rezenssion) einen hohen InputLag und übertragt - wie könnte es anders sein - nur über hdmi 1.4, also 30 fps maximal in 4k.


 Was hast du denn bei dem Preis erwartet?


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2013)

Der Inputlag hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun aber HDMI 1.4 war eigentlich schon lange klar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2013)

Ich hatte mich gerade bewusst dagegen entschieden, da mir Jubelelektronik es nicht wert ist Tausende an Taler blind als early Bird zu versenken. Wenn warte ich lieber noch ein bis zwei Generationen ab. Aber es muss jeder mit sich ausmachen


----------



## crae (12. September 2013)

Jo aber hdmi hat auch nichts mit dem Preis zu tun oder kostet displayport soviel mehr?


----------



## dragonlort (12. September 2013)

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht wegen 4K  LINK


----------



## soth (12. September 2013)

Displayport kostet weniger, da keine Lizenzgebühren anfallen...


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2013)

Einen DP als PC Schnittstelle in einen TV einzubauen, der eventuell auch noch latenzarm am Bildprozessor/Controller vorbei das Panel direkt ansteuern kann sollte eigentlich billiger sein als etwa die Integration von VGA...

Lizenzgebühren fallen keine an, viele moderne Panels können auch direkt via (e)DP angesteuert werden bzw. werden sogar so über den Controller des TV angesteuert. Ich schätze die Kosten für die Integration aus Sicht des Herstellers liegen deutlich unter 5€ pro Stück.

Allerdings schaffen es selbst die Hersteller von Beamern -die weit öfter am PC betrieben werden- nur selten DP zu integrieren.


----------



## crae (13. September 2013)

Was sagt uns das: Die Techniker haben gemurxt^^ ...im Ernst, ich denke, dass dp bei den meisten Leute noch nicht angekommen ist, zumal es viele Geräte noch nicht unterstützen und es mit Adaptern auch schwierig wird, weiß nicht mehr genau wie, aber dp glaub ich kann zwar auf hdmi übertragen, es aber nicht empfangen, ein Bekannter von mir hatte da mal Probleme... Wieso sie es dann nicht zusätzlich noch einbauen, kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass sie es nicht für nötig halten, allerdings werden sie demnächst einlenken, so hab ich zb von seiki gelesen, dass die neuen Monitorgenerationen von ihnen dp-Anschlüsse bekommen werden. 

edit: Noch was zu 4k bei sky. Meint ihr, dass das wie hd+ nur upgescalt wird und wieso müssen die es in hevc umrechnen, wenn das so ewig dauert.

mfg, crae


----------

